
Next RPG Maker Will Change Ruby for JavaScript - hudell
http://www.rpgmakerweb.com/products/programs/rpg-maker-mv
======
thescribe
This disappoints me a little, but I cannot quite put my finger on why.
Javascript is not an awful language, but it seems like the 'javascriptization'
of everything leaves programmers less well off, not more.

~~~
sli
Even as a serious lover of Node, I agree with you. It's obviously more work,
but I don't see why they couldn't support both Ruby _and_ Javascript, leaving
the choice to the user as to which they're more comfortable using. Perhaps in
the process they could open up the possibility of support for other languages.

